# SUV Demo with The Skiff Shop



## bamboobill (May 20, 2010)

Yesterday, the family and I meet Capt. Ron of The Skiff Shop at the park on Green Key in New Port Richey for a hands on demo of the Ankona Native SUV.  Great location for a demo - very family friendly.  I was very impressed with the SUV, and Capt. Ron is a super nice guy who really knows his stuff.  He was very helpful in guiding me to a boat set up to fit my needs.  I should also mention that the Saturday of memorial day weekend, he helped me trouble shoot some electrical problems that cropped up on my Carolina Skiff the day before the new owner was supposed to pick it up (That had me sweating).  And that after only talking boats on the phone a couple times.  Like I said, a good guy.  Anyway, I was sold and left a deposit for a boat set up sorta like the demo boat.  Although I'm thinking more about sea foam green for a hull color - dead grass green just isn't my thing  

Here are a couple pics.

The crew checking out those walk around gunnels.  Great for getting in and out of the boat  









The crew and me, at the helm.  We're just idling at this point.  The other half was afraid of getting her fancy camera wet.  Needlessly I might add, as this is a dry boat.  I think she still has her experiences in the CS in mind.









Bill


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Capt Ron knows he stuff congrats on the new purchase. Your now part of the Ankona misfits


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Fish! I may seem like a shill, but those SUV's are great boats! Keep us updated on the build!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Your crew looks perfect in that boat. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats, and I will have that style of grab bar one day, it is by far the best out of the way bar/dashboard ever! Enjoy!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

the crew looks very happy, I'm sure you guys are going to have a lot of fun in your new ride. 

As fer that captnron character, I'm not so sure.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## bamboobill (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, gents, for the congratulations.  I'll post regarding the build as things develop.

GladesGhost - that grab bar setup is pretty sweet.  I asked about getting one of those.

deerfly - yeah, Capt. Ron mentioned you.  Nothing bad, of course.  At least I don't think so.  The day's a blur - the sun, the water, the BOAT.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> As fer that captnron character, I'm not so sure.


x2 on that. Had to be an imposter. ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That there is a fine example of an SUV!


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

Speaking of fine SUV's; the Ankona web page says a new 17' SUV is available June 2010. No real details, someone know more?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Speaking of fine SUV's;  the Ankona web page says a new 17' SUV is available June 2010.  No real details,  someone know more?


I know it would be ready for tests in 10 to 15 days about 3 days ago. lol

That's as far as Mel told me when I last spoke to him.


----------



## bamboobill (May 20, 2010)

Well - since the SUV 17 is now on the website, I guess the boat could be considered public knowledge.  That being the case, I suppose that I can disregard my vows of secrecy.  My deposit was for hull #1 of the new SUV 17.  The pictures on the site lead me to believe that Mel wet tested the prototype this past weekend, which was the plan.  After a little fairing, they'll use that hull to make the mold.  Assuming there were no tweaks that needed to be made.  I haven't had a report from from Capt. Ron yet, but that's what I surmise.

Bill


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Where are you guys seeing this? I haven't seen it on the site.

Just hit reload and found it.


----------

